# Smokehouse Full of Buck Board Bacon!



## pops6927 (Dec 4, 2011)

My youngest son had a pork butt in his freezer he wanted to process into Buck Board Bacon, so he unthawed it and boned it out, trimmed it and got it ready to put down; all he needed was some curing salt so we stopped by his house and I added a tbsp into his dry mix for him.  He was at the airport receiving his 4 yr. old daughter (custody mess..) and when he got back he added water and brined it.  

In the meantime, seeing how I'd have to run the smokehouse anyways, I bought two butts and boned and trimmed them out for buck board (well, he did it for me, lol!) too and put them in brine also.  (It's nice having two grown sons to do these things for you, glad I taught them how before I couldn't any more!).

Today is smoking day!  Got it all in the smokehouse and got it started, may have to refill the propane though but early enough that it shouldn't be a problem.














It's been raining steady all night, but the way I have the smokehouse situated it is facing into the porch and protected by it, so rain or shine, I can load, smoke and unload and not get wet!


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 4, 2011)

Lookin good Pops.  I will be over later this evening.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Dec 4, 2011)

lookin good waiting for the money shots when its done!!


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 4, 2011)

lookin good i will wait


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 4, 2011)

The bacon is looking good. It sure looks like that smoke house is  well seasoned. I love the color on  the walls on the inside.Sounds like you must be running some heat in the smoker. What temps are you at and when are you going to pull them. My next batch I have been throwing around the idea of doing a true cold smoke since I have never made bacon that way before.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes Pop's are you using heat? If so what temp are you smoking at & are you going to take the BBB to an IT of 145?

I have never hot smoked BBB. I always cold smoke it for 10-12 hours with Todd's AMNPS.

I'm wondering what the difference in flavor & texture is between hot or cold smoked BBB?

By the way I love the color of the inside of your smokehouse too.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 4, 2011)

OH YEAH, THATS SOME NICE SMOKIN.

I sure do miss my smokehouse


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 4, 2011)

Great Start Pops!

Todd


----------



## daveomak (Dec 4, 2011)

Pops, morning... Iffin you need any pointers.... someone here will help ya.....


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 4, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> Pops, morning... Iffin you need any pointers.... someone here will help ya.....




  If Pops needs help.........................we're all in trouble  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





looking good pops


----------



## venture (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks great so far, Pops.  I sure do like that well seasoned smokehouse, too!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 4, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> Pops, morning... Iffin you need any pointers.... someone here will help ya.....:ROTF



Now that right there is funny...  I don't care who ya are...     :th_roflmao:

you go Pops...  ur Da man


----------



## michael ark (Dec 4, 2011)

That was funny 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





great start pops


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 4, 2011)

Heh heh heh!  Got 'er done A-OK!  













Son's batch is on the left, mine is on the right.

Pulled it when it hit 154°; so it is fully cooked and can be eaten cold or heated through, fried, baked, etc.  Unlike many of y'all that have teenage or younger children that mind, mine are fully grown and independent, living on their own, so I don't trust their judgement whatsoever at all any more... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It's fully cooked and that way they can't hurt themselves, lol!

After it cools I'll show a sliced Q or 2, add it in to the post!

I did have to refill the propane at about 2 pm; weighed it before I started and it was 19.5 lbs (an empty tank is about 18 lbs), but it burned from 7am to 2pm before giving out.  The new tank "should" have weighed 38 lbs, but exchange places never refill to full, it weighed 31.9 lbs.  A tank usually lasts me about 3 - 10 hr smokes.  Went to Walmart and swapped it out and got it going again, only down about ½ hr. as it's 2 blocks away.  That's the price you pay for convenience.  An exchange tank is $14.88 so I'm paying about $1.00/lb.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 4, 2011)

Pops..  are you a hand slicer or machine slicer ??


----------



## daveomak (Dec 4, 2011)

Pops, evening.... Looks like you got her done without anyones help.... I'm impressed.... You are gettin' better at this smokin' meat stuff..... Dave

by the way... Looks real good....


----------



## michael ark (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks great .I just paid $20 for a exchange.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 4, 2011)

That looks great Pops....JJ


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 4, 2011)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Pops.. are you a hand slicer or machine slicer ??




I have a small slicer:







Nesco FS-150PR Professional Food Slicer  

It does the job!


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 4, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> Pops, evening.... Looks like you got her done without anyones help.... I'm impressed.... You are gettin' better at this smokin' meat stuff..... Dave
> 
> by the way... Looks real good....




Where there's a will there's a way - a lot with my sons' and my wife's help, plus PJ the dog, too!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 5, 2011)

Great looking bacon Pop's!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Dec 5, 2011)

Dang Pops, that bacon looks great. I might try hot smokin' some 

next time I do mine.

Great pics of the dog too.

Also, I finally ate that ham, and it was fantastic. Thanks for all your help.

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## teeznuts (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow Pops! Not sure which looks better, the bacon or the inside of your smokehouse. Both look great and I really need to build a smokehouse.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 6, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> Heh heh heh!  Got 'er done A-OK!




Hey Pops!

What PERFECT color!!

Corn Cob Pellets again or???

Todd


----------



## wildflower (Dec 6, 2011)

none of this is true, this is make up and not true........everyone knows it don't rain in TEXAS


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 6, 2011)

You gonna slice some up for us Pops?


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 6, 2011)

Good lookin stuff there Pops, but it looks like PJ needs to be fed, shes lookin a little guant. LOL


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 6, 2011)

No, hickory and mesquite chunks, alternating; a/c my son's request!  (he bought the bags, lol!)


TJohnson said:


> Hey Pops!
> 
> What PERFECT color!!
> 
> ...


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 6, 2011)

Sliced pics!  The little slicer worked like a champ, didn't slow down, very little shredding, nice even slices!  There's always a little 'bottom stuff' that doesn't slice off cleanly; you just turn the piece over and keep slicing, it slices right off; even does it on the most expensive Hobarts that I've operated too! 

First chunk I sliced:







"The Piles!"  fini!







now, to bag and freeze and cleanup, lol!


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 6, 2011)

Believe me, she's standing here drooling!
 


Smokeamotive said:


> Good lookin stuff there Pops, but it looks like PJ needs to be fed, shes lookin a little guant. LOL










Yes, I had to tease her with a little piece dangling there to get the shot, otherwise she was jumping around like a banshee begging!


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 6, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> Believe me, she's standing here drooling!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now that's what I call a MONEY SHOT!


----------



## chefrob (Dec 9, 2011)

looks great pops.......and dat der is a happy dog!


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 17, 2011)

That is so Great!  I knew you could do a super job on it!  Did you post Qview?
 


ptcruiserguy said:


> Dang Pops, that bacon looks great. I might try hot smokin' some
> 
> next time I do mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## sprky (Dec 17, 2011)

Don't know how I missed this but I did. Great looking BBB. It's on my to do list. When I do it ill more then likely be asking all sorts of questions again.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 17, 2011)

Great post Pop's.... Thanks to your wet cure recipe, I have my first BBB in the refrigerator curing as we speak....I just hope mine turns out as good as yours looks! !. SB


----------

